# inguini



## pizzi

_Il suo ventre enorme terminava *sugli inguini*, che poggiavano su una piccola piattaforma di legno sotto la quale erano state disposte quattro piccole ruote_.

Antonio Tabucchi, _Incubo_

Immagino sia una licenza letteraria; o altrove avete trovato più _inguini_ sullo stesso individuo?


----------



## sabrinita85

Ho cercato su google e ho visto che ci sono ben 929 risulati per 'inguini'... forse è obsoleto, ma non penso sia una licenza letteraria.


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> Ho cercato su google e ho visto che ci sono ben 929 risulati per 'inguini'...


 
... forse nel numero ci sono anche i pinguini 

Inguini è plurale di inguine; quello che mi/vi chiedo è se si possa dire (ad esempio al dottore): "Ho dei dolori agl'inguini" 
Ognuno di noi, normalmente, penso abbia un solo inguine, tranne casi di ermafroditismo...


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me tutta la frase è strana, come fa un inguine (degli inguini) a poggiare su un asse di legno??


----------



## Gio77

> Ognuno di noi, normalmente, penso abbia un solo inguine, tranne casi di ermafroditismo...


 
Mah, forse ho sempre capito male io, ma ho sempre pensato che l'inguine fosse la parte di "giunzione" tra tronco e cosce, la piega dove raramente batte la luce del sole (scusate davvero la rozzezza della descrizione...). Essendo normalmente due le cosce, gli inguini dovrebbero essere conseguentemente due.

Erro?


----------



## pizzi

gabrigabri said:


> Secondo me tutta la frase è strana, come fa un inguine (degli inguini) a poggiare su un asse di legno??


 
Tabucchi descrive (male, a mio personale parere) un incubo, quindi devi abbandonare ogni dato di realtà...


----------



## pizzi

Gio77 said:


> Mah, forse ho sempre capito male io, ma ho sempre pensato che l'inguine fosse la parte di "giunzione" tra tronco e cosce, la piega dove raramente batte la luce del sole (scusate davvero la rozzezza della descrizione...). Essendo normalmente due le cosce, gli inguini dovrebbero essere conseguentemente due.


 
L'inguine = i genitali (indipendentemente dal sesso).
Zona inguinale = area da mutanda.
Attendiamo un dottore forero.


----------



## lsp

pizzi said:


> L'inguine = i genitali (indipendentemente dal sesso).
> Zona inguinale = area da mutanda.
> Attendiamo un dottore forero.



Garzanti dice che è la regione del corpo situata tra la coscia e l'addome. Sembra che ce ne possa essere uno solo per ognuno di noi!


----------



## TimLA

Gli inguini sono due, e veramente sono due "zone inguinali".
Le piege degli inguini fanno un percorso dal osso del pubis (centrale) fino a la parte anteriore della cintura pelvica.
La zona va 3-4 cm sopra e sotto la piega.
C'è il ligamento inguinale che fa su percorso vicino la piega.

QUESTA foto dimostra una sonda di ultrasuona nella piega.

Per quanto riguarda il suggerimento di Pizzi, vi do uno di mie firme:

Una mucca dice all'altra "Hai letto della "mucca pazza"? L'altra dice "Sì, ho sentito. Che fortuna che io sono un *pinguino*!" 

 Pinguini hanno gli inguini, ma non il contrario.


----------



## comeunanuvola

TimLA said:


> Gli inguini sono due, e veramente sono due "zone inguinali".
> Le piege degli inguini fanno un percorso dal osso del pubis (centrale) fino a la parte anteriore della cintura pelvica.
> La zona va 3-4 cm sopra e sotto la piega.
> C'è il ligamento inguinale che fa su percorso vicino la piega.


 
_



Il suo ventre enorme terminava *sugli inguini*, che poggiavano su una piccola piattaforma di legno sotto la quale erano state disposte quattro piccole ruote.
		
Click to expand...

 
Ok TimLa

Gli "inguini" li ho trovati.... ma le quattro piccole ruote proprio no!!!!!

Potresti indicarci dove si trovano??????

Nuvola _


----------



## TimLA

comeunanuvola said:


> _Ok TimLa_
> 
> _Gli "inguini" li ho trovati.... ma le quattro piccole ruote proprio no!!!!!_
> 
> _Potresti indicarci dove si trovano??????_
> 
> _Nuvola _


 
Secondo me (non sono sicuro) il suo ventre enorme ha bisogno di appoggio di un tavolino. Il nivello della parte horizontale del tavolino sta ai sui inguni (pubis). Ma lui ha bisogno di movimento, quindi le gambe del tavolo hanno quattro ruote (uno per ogni gamba), e così la person puó muovere. Ho cercato un disegno o foto su google, ma non l'ho trovato.

In inglese, c'è il concetto che una persona con ventre così enorme ha bisogno del'uso di una carriola per "caminare".

Qui c'è una foto - imagina il suo ventre così grande che entra nella carriola.


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Secondo me (non sono sicuro) il suo ventre enorme ha bisogno dell'appoggio di un tavolino. Il livello della parte horizzontale del tavolino sta ai sui inguni (pubis) =can you say this in English?. Ma lui ha bisogno di movimento, quindi le gambe del tavolo hanno quattro ruote (una per ogni gamba), e così la persona si puó muovere. Ho cercato un disegno o foto su google, ma non l'ho trovato.
> 
> In inglese, c'è il concetto che una persona col ventre così enorme ha bisogno dell'uso di una carriola per "camminare".
> 
> Qui c'è una foto - imagina il suo ventre così grande che entra nella carriola.



Anche io avevo pensato a qualcosa del genere, la sua "panzona" su un tavolo!


----------



## TimLA

gabrigabri said:


> Anche io avevo pensato a qualcosa del genere, la sua "panzona" su un tavolo!


 
Pubis - Va bene anche in inglese! È un po' technico, ma si capisce.

Grazie del aiuto!


----------



## irene.acler

TimLA said:


> Pubis - Va bene anche in inglese! È un po' tecnico, ma si capisce.
> 
> Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Pubis - Va bene anche in inglese! È un po' technico, ma si capisce.
> 
> Grazie del aiuto!


 
No, volevo che scrivessi l'intera frase in inglese! (da il livello fino a inguini)


----------



## pizzi

TimLA said:


> Gli inguini sono due, e veramente sono due "zone inguinali".


 
Vuoi dire che per gli anglosassoni è una faccenda plurale, o hai fatto una ricerca sull'italiano?


----------



## TimLA

pizzi said:


> Vuoi dire che per gli anglosassoni è una faccenda plurale, o hai fatto una ricerca sull'italiano?


 
Sono più o meno uguale in le due lingue.

zona inguinale sinistra
zona inguinale destra

Se vuoi fare una traduzione userei "inguinal area" così o per un testo colloqiuale "groins". Mi sembra che sia colloquiale...


----------



## pizzi

I sostenitori dei due inguini hanno vinto questo torneo!

Ieri ho telefonato a un primario di Chirurgia, che ha cancellato la mia convinzione che inguine=pube: invece, gl'inguini sono proprio le due pliche che si formano tra tronco e coscia, per cui una persona a cui è stato amputato un femore avrà un inguine solo...

Mi ritiro con questo arricchimento linguistico


----------



## pizzi

Dopo cinque anni di uso (peraltro raro) al plurale, ieri, davanti alla faccia perplessa di uno studente di medicina ho consultato:
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/tag/inguine/

Torno con sollievo al singolare


----------



## luway

pizzi said:


> Dopo cinque anni di uso (peraltro raro) al plurale, ieri, davanti alla faccia perplessa di uno studente di medicina ho consultato:
> http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/tag/inguine/
> 
> Torno con sollievo al singolare



Ciao pizzi 

Ho letto il thread con interesse, dato che io stessa non uso praticamente mai il plurale, per cui in qualche modo mi suona male, ma devo ammettere che anch'io ho sempre pensato che l'inguine fosse la parte di piega tra coscia e pube (o appena sotto l'addome; è un'area estesa, d'altronde), per cui il fatto che se ne abbiano due mi torna e quindi mi tornava anche la spiegazione di TimLA.

Ora leggo il tuo commento in cui dici che tornerai al 'singolare', eppure nel link che hai postato viene detto:

*inguine*:  In anatomia, regione anteriore della coscia situata alla radice di questa. (...)

da cui deduco una volta di più che ne abbiamo appunto due. Mi chiedo allora, perché dici che torni al 'singolare'? Se in una frase fai riferimento solo ad uno di essi, certo ha senso ("Ahi, ho una fitta all'inguine!"); ma se, come in quella che citavi in apertura di thread, si parla di entrambi, allora il plurale è più corretto.

Mi puoi spiegare quindi cosa intendevi, perché temo proprio di non capire...

Intanto, se può servire anche questo, ecco un'immagine che indica la zona (la 'piega' che viene chiamata 'inguine) da cui si deduce che ne abbiamo due, uno sinistro e uno destro:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Regione_Inguino-crurale.jpg


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, luw, per avermi illuminato .

Rileggo e rifletto. Gli inguini sono due, e sono ai lati del pube. A questo punto non ci piove, sono regioni diverse e contigue. Temo che tutti si cada nell'errore di confonderle.

Se uno riceve un calcio in zona mutanda, si dice un calcio all'inguine, non _all'inguine destro_ o _sinistro_ (a meno che non si sia pignoli o medici al pronto soccorso), né al pube, che sarebbe forse il più corretto (almeno in termini percentuali di piazzamento del colpo ).

Noto che nel link gli esempi sono sempre al singolare: la lorica dalle braccia (due) all'inguine (trattato come uno).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

l'immagine evocata nella mia testa dalle parole di Tabucchi è molto semplicemente quella di una persona che ha subito l'amputazione della parte inferiore del corpo, o che a causa d'un qualche farmaco è nata così, e che, per poter portare in giro quello che è sostanzialmente un t r o n c o, si mette - coll'aiuto delle braccia, non di rado assai sviluppate e potenti - su un'asse di legno che ha quattro ruotine alla base per potersi muovere.
Tutti noi ne abbiamo visti, purtroppo, a chiedere l'elemosina o magari, finti o veri che fossero, negli innumerevoli film sui veterani dal Viet Nam, ecc.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------

